
Chrome's turning 10, here's what's new - abraham
https://www.blog.google/products/chrome/chromes-turning-10-heres-whats-new/
======
21
Here's what's not new: lack of anti-tracking protections

~~~
cheeze
Meanwhile, Mozilla is pushing forward in that area!

[https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2018/08/30/changing-...](https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2018/08/30/changing-
our-approach-to-anti-tracking/)

I'm almost 100% Firefox at this point. I trust Mozilla.

~~~
kareemm
I trust Mozilla and have zero trust in Google. But I just switched back to
Chrome after an experiment with Firefox. It’s just too much of a resource hog
vs Chrome. Hopefully they sort that out soon.

~~~
kart23
Really? What use case? I've had the opposite experience, ff uses much less ram
than chrome.

~~~
kareemm
Anecdotally lots of tabs open (30+) in Firefox uses more RAM than Chrome and
brings my 2017 MBP to its knees.

------
mholt
Their Android screencasts look nice but my Pixel 2 still doesn't have that
slick new launcher (I _am_ on Pie, however). Did anyone get that update?

~~~
Andrex
You have to turn on "Swipe up on home button" in Pie to get it.

~~~
mholt
Oh my, that's it. Thanks!

------
thezilch
Like the new Gmail design, I do NOT like what appears to be a similar design
applied to Chrome. Everything old is new again I guess. Material design is
out; bubbly everything is in. Changing these for no described nor apparent
reason is not "boost your productivity".

~~~
manigandham
Yes, seems Google just suddenly changed their design language within the last
18 months into a strange rounded-material style for no real reason. And it
doesn't look good at all to me.

------
webwanderings
The new design is pretty good actually (change is good this time around, to
defy the stereotype!). But, how do I get it updated on my Win 10 machine? It
seems the update does not carry forward everywhere with you.

~~~
manigandham
Go to Help -> About Google Chrome to get the update option.

------
riquito
I'd like to see more sportsmanship between browsers (not just Chrome). As an
example “Search for a website in your Omnibox and Chrome will tell you if it’s
already open and let you jump straight to it with “Switch to tab [a good idea
we took from Browser X].” (here Firefox, as far as I know)

------
Jerry2
How about fixing some bugs? Chrome/Chromium for Linux stopped remembering
which windows are minimized and which are not after a restart. Such an
annoying bug that surfaced less than a year ago. Still not fixed.

~~~
fixermark
I wonder if that's a Chrome bug or a bug in a popular window manager users are
using.

~~~
Jerry2
It's a Chromium bug:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=827711](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=827711)

------
Flow
That browser is feeling less and less like a Mac app every release. :-(

~~~
Crontab
I have to agree with this comment. It looks really out of place now.

------
soperj
That password piece seems particularly dangerous, and a huge lock in.

~~~
xg15
It asks before storing passwords and, in case of generated passwords, also
displays the password - so it seems okay for me. Or do you think it's a lock-
in because of missing export options?

~~~
fixermark
Exporting passwords from Chrome:

[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95606](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95606)

"Export: To the right of "Saved Passwords," click More : > Export passwords"

------
benatkin
I'm sure Blink will continue to improve, but I'm not impressed with anything
in the post - certainly not the design refresh.

------
forgot-my-pw
> When it’s time to create a new password, Chrome will now generate one for
> you (so you’re not using your puppy’s name for all of your passwords
> anymore).

One less reason to use a password manager now.

~~~
delcaran
Yes, for the casual internet users like my parents. I rather have my passwords
stored in an encrypted container with a password I'm sure it's not linked to
something I have online.

------
MR4D
Why anyone thinks that reduced contrast is an improvement in usability needs
to talk to someone over the age of 10.

Seriously.

Also, what's with the smaller icon on the start page?

Not a good change for me.

------
econ4all
The current chrome tab design is iconic, I hope they took that into
consideration.

------
Crontab
Just upgraded; the UI is fucking ugly.

------
exodust
I doubt anyone gives a toss if Chrome is having a "10th birthday" except
Google.

Never liked how this browser forces updates down your throat including "new
looks" without any choice. Feels like software I have zero control over, if
every time I open it, a new version of itself downloads and installs without
my permission. Google enjoys forcing itself on users regularly without
consent. Which is creepy when put like that.

~~~
mimsee
>Feels like software I have zero control over, if every time I open it, a new
version of itself downloads and installs without my permission.

Just like all of the websites that you browse, you can't have control over the
styles or the updates that someone pushes to their servers, forcing you to
download the latest page and install the latest service workers without your
permission.

~~~
exodust
A website is obviously something that changes according to third party wishes.
I am visiting _their_ domain from _my machine using my browser_.

Software I decide to install on my machine, is under my control. I could
update it, re-install it, delete it, change it.

I don't appreciate this mindset that software is like a "website" that is
controlled by someone else. If that's what you want, then that's your
preference.

